# PFury Best Tank Contest



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

stugges tank rules!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I notice that tons of people use the same background with the driftwood already in it :laugh:

Even though it's not a full tank pic...I voted 10 just cuz the driftwood looks like a skull


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

#9 has this natural look


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I went with #9, great looking natural tank. I hope mine turns out that well.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

number one!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like #10, a work of art.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I was thinking number 2 until i came across number 9, now thats a smart looking tank.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

tough choice


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i like a lot of plants in the tank.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wasn't impressed with any tanks til i saw 9 and 10. 9 kickass more ass tho


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Those planted tanks #1 & #9 are making me SICK!!!

great tanks all!!!!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

#9 is a great setup


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

#7 has a jellyfish! It deserves to win just based on that.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

#9


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

#9 got my vote......


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i vote for #5 cause it have a kool pfury sticker on it


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Though I like the new age style of #10, I'm going with #9


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, #9 is a great setup! Got my vote!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man i dont know this is gonna take a long time to decide


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

came down to 2 or 9.

9 got it!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no 1 got it for me
dixon


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I like 9 and 10 i cant even decide what 1. I have seen number 9's tank before in other pics and its had really cool looks to it. and 10 is awasome to so im not gonna vote i cant decide.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Crap that was a heck of a choice!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Number 1 took the most work to achieve. Awsome!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i wish you guys could see ETB's big ray tank









its a serious winner tank, the filtration alone blows me away!


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

i like #10, 
simplistic & artsy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SkardeeKat said:


> i like #10,
> simplistic & artsy










thats why i voted for it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bump


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

#9 is just stunning!!! I love how the plants are floating on the surface!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the background on #2 is the best


----------

